# Exhaust Depot chambered muffler system



## jwclaus (Dec 7, 2009)

they offer a full system including X pipe and shipping for about $650, sounds great on the website, just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it.

Welcome to Exhaust Depot Mandrel Bending and custom metal fabrication!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

i have 2 aerochamber mufflers that has 10 miles on it.

Didn't like the muscle car sound with x-pipe.

I prefer the euro v8 sound.

lemme know if ur interested.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jwclaus said:


> they offer a full system including X pipe and shipping for about $650, sounds great on the website, just wondering if anyone has had any experience with it.
> 
> Welcome to Exhaust Depot Mandrel Bending and custom metal fabrication!


Their shop is pretty close to where I work. One of the owners drives a Caliber SRT4 and the other has a Hyundai Genesis. Both cars have awesome sounding exhaust systems on them. Neither sound like the stuff you hear on a lot of cars now that are just noise. 

I see them at the strip a good bit too so they do race what they make, that says alot to me.


----------

